# TV2 - Down Converted SD Signal?



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

Yesterday I had a 942 installed on my 4:3 aspect 36" HDTV, replacing a 510 that had previously been used there. I connected the TV via component outputs and put the 942 in single user mode, so that I could use PIP and record something and watch something else. However, I had 2 problems I couldn't resolve. First, I couldn't get the letter boxing resolved to my satisfaction, despite playing with all of the aspect modes and resolutions. I either had postage stamping on SDTV channels and letter boxing on the HDTVs, or I could zoom in but I'd lose portions of the guide displays and other channel info like rolling tickers, etc. The other problem was that SDTV (like Fox News) wasn't nearly as clear and sharp as my 510 had provided, since I believe the 942 downconverts those signals, at least on the component outputs. To make a long story short, I went back to the 510. After that, though, I talked to a tech and he suggested using the composite outputs supplied for TV2, and only switching to component inputs on my TV whenever I truly wanted to watch an HDTV signal in true HDTV. I had never thought about doing that, and that might be a great solution for me. My question is this. Is the signal supplied via composite on TV2 the exact same type of signal that my 510 supplies today, or is all programming that is non-HDTV downconverted, like Fox News as an example? Basically, will the TV2 outputs have just as clear and sharp of a picture as my 510 has today?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I had a 510 and a 942 at the same time a while back and I think the 942 does a fine job. I think the issue you are having with respect to using component is because your tv is seeing a 1080i source even though you might have the 942 on an SD channel. The 942 outputs a 1080i signal no matter what channel its on (assuming you have it set to 1080i). Have you tried 4X3 #1 and 4X3 #2? Are they giving you the same effects?

I think that using the composite output for your regular viewing and component for HD will be a good solution if you don't mind switching back and forth.

Jon


----------



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, I'm playing with it right now - watching the 942 on composite TV2 output. Initially I was in 1080i / 4:3 1 mode and the reception didn't look as good as the 510. I've tried various settings, and it appears that 480p gives me something better than 1080i, maybe even approaching the 510. The HDTV channels, although they're really not in true HDTV since they're being fed via composite, look really sharp and almost as good as HDTV - clearly better than normal SDTV. Somehow I don't think I'm getting quite the same thing as the 510, though, because I have another TV close by hooked up to another 510, and I'm getting an echo when watching the same channel, as if the TV2 output is being delayed somewhat, almost indicating some type of conversion. Does anyone know what would cause that audio delay (maybe video too, but it's so close it's hard to tell)?


----------



## Cold Irons (Dec 7, 2005)

It appears that all the Dish DVR models have a slightly different delay caused by buffering/Hard Disk etc.

For the Super Bowl this year, I ran coax from my bedroom 721 out to a "temporary" TV in the dining room so as to supplement my HDTV & 942 in the living room. Found that the 2 DVRs were out of sync by about 2 seconds. Had to mute the TV in the dining room so that wouldn't drive us nuts......


----------



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

Actually, the more I look at the signal now it appears that it's really not as sharp as the original 510 was. I'm guessing some conversion is done on the SD signal, even on composite output on TV2 which is obviously SDTV. This is disappointing, since I had hoped to at least equal what I had before. Just to make sure, I'm going to try to get a way of quickly comparing the 2, just by swapping the composite cables. What's anyone else's opinion? Does their 942 on SDTV channels provide just as sharp a picture as SD receivers like the 508/510s?


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Just out of curiosity have you tried running the 942 in Dual Mode? I used mine in single mode, very much like you are using yours, until I got my 622. I'm now using my 942 in Dual mode and I have found the TV2 output to be much better, and in the right aspect ratio. I have the TV1 out run to a HD input on my TV and TV2 to a SD input. My TV will do PIP on it's own. (Now that I have a 622, the 942 is primarily used on a SD TV in my office and seldom on the HDTV in the living room.)

I did have to really rethink the way I use the 942 and how I set timers, but the document I posted over in the 622 really helped. Anyway, I was surprised that I had put up with the sub-standard video output on TV2 in Single Mode and I was very surprised when I started using Dual mode. It might be something you want to consider.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Cold Irons said:


> It appears that all the Dish DVR models have a slightly different delay caused by buffering/Hard Disk etc.
> 
> For the Super Bowl this year, I ran coax from my bedroom 721 out to a "temporary" TV in the dining room so as to supplement my HDTV & 942 in the living room. Found that the 2 DVRs were out of sync by about 2 seconds. Had to mute the TV in the dining room so that wouldn't drive us nuts......


You could have 2 identical model IRD's and get the same affect. The dealy is caused by the decocing of MPEG2 into analog by two different receivers.

Since they were DVR's you could have delayed the "early" one by 2 seconds so that the two receivers would have been closer in sync.


----------

